# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Τι ράτσα είναι το καμάρι μου???

## Alexis

Βασικα καλως σας βρηκα... μετα απο μια αναζητηση στο ιντερνετ σας βρηκα και σας αξιολογησα ως ενα σοβαρο και αξιολογο φορουμ σχετικα με τα πτηνα!!!

Συγνωμη που δεν εχω δει ολο το φορουμ και μπορει να επρεπε να συστηθω σε αλλο νημα... αλλα ο μικρος δεν μπορει να περιμενει!!!

Πριν απο 2 μερες επεσε στα χερια μου ενας παπαγαλος... βασικα ανελαβα να το προσεχω γιατι τα παιδια που τον ειχαν εφυγαν μονιμα το εξωτερικο... το προβλημα μου ειναι πως ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ τιποτα σχετικα με τον γλυκουλη.... το μεγεθος του ειναι λιγο πανω απο τους 20 ποντους με ενα απαλο κιτρινο και με κοκκινα μαγουλα για την ακριβια ειναι αυτος....


Το επειδη δεν ξερω την ρατσα του δεν μπορω να διαβασω σχετικα με την διατροφη του και της συνηθειες του... βασικα δεν ξερω ουτε αν ειναι αρσενικο ή θυληκο!
Στο δεξι του ποδι εχει ενα ασημι δακτυλιδη που ειδα μονο το CZ και το 05 αρα ειναι τσεχος του 2005... εχει και κατι αλλους αριθμους αλλα δεν καταφερα να τους δω καλα...
Μου εχουν δωσει καποια τροφη σαν σπορακια με τα οποια τον εχω τωρα αλλα πιστευω πως πρεπει να του δωσω και κατι ακομα!
Ο γλυκας μου ηταν ενος πιτσιρικα με τον οποιο ειχαν πολυ καλη σχεση (για την ιστορια την κηδεμονια του την πηρα με το που εφυγαν και γιαυτο δεν καταφερα να μαθω κατι παραπανω) και το ομορφο της υποθεσης ειναι πως στο ιδιο σπιτι ειχαν και εναν μικρο σκυλο ο οποιος πηγενε μυριζε και εγλυφε τον παπαγαλο... και αυτος δεν αντιδρουσε... του αρεσε σε αντιθεση με εμας που μας ανοιγει το στομα του οταν παμε να τον πλησιασουμε!

Συγμωμη που σας ζαλησα....

Η ερωτησεις μου....
Τι ρατσα ειναι?
Μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε το φυλο του?
Για την διατροφη του? θα μου το αναφερετε εδω ή πρεπει να κοιταξω σε αλλα νηματα?

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι ενα πανεμορφο τελειο γλυκητατο κοκατιλλλλ.....................

Καλως ηρθες Αλεξη.... καλη διαμονη στο φορουμ μας!!!!!!!!!!!

εδω θα βρεις πληροφοριες για το φτερωτο σου φιλαρακι...

*Παπαγάλοι Cockatiels*

----------


## serafeim

καλος μας ηρθες πρωτα!!!
ειναι ενα κοκατιλακι λουτινο στην ρατσα...
φυλο θα καταλαβεις με δυο τροπους... 1)κελαηδαει διαφορα σφυριγματα η μονο ενα μονοτονο σφυριγμα? αν κανει διαφορα ειανι αρσενικο αν μονο ενα μονοτονο θυληκο
                                                             2)θα δεις στην ουρα η στα φτερα του θα ειναι ασπρα με κιτρινα κυμματα αν ειναι θυληκο αν ειναι αρσενικο θα ειανι ολολευκα ....
διατροφη θελει σπορους για κοκατιλ,κεχρι,φρουτα εποχης,λαχανικα εποχης,σουπιοκοκκαλο,αυγο βρασμενο καλα* το τονιζω καλα σφυχτο σφυχτο ....
και το ποιο συμαντικο απο οοοοοοοοοοοοοολα να βαλεις πολλα μα πολλα παιχνιδακια!!!

----------


## Alexis

Ευχαριστω για της γρηγορες απαντησεις σας... πραγματικα δεν το περιμενα!!!

Για αρχη αυριο θα παω να παω καποια θηκη για αυγο ή για τροφες που θα του ετοιμαζω (καροτο, μαρουλι, πιπεριες), να φανταστω οτι πρεπει να της περασω απο τον τριφτη... σωστα?

Το Σαββατο που μας τον φερανε (ενδιαμεσοι που το ειχαν για μια μερα μονο) ολο το βραδυ που ειχαμε κοσμο κελαηδουσε και τσιριζε... καποιες στιγμη αντιδρουσε αναλογα με της φωνες μας και προσπαθουσε να φωναξει πιο δυνατα, την κυριακη το πρωι μεχρι της 10 περιπου πετουσε κατι φωνουλες αλλα λογο καποιου οικογενιακου προβληματος απο εκει και μετα βαρυνε η ατμοσφαιρα... χωρις ομως να εχουμε φωνες αναμεταξυ μας... και ο μικρος δεν ξανα μιλησε.... απο εκεινη την στιγμη μεχρι και σημερα το πρωι... (βασικα απο εχτες ηρεμησαν τα πραγματα στο σπιτι) Δεν ξερω αν ειναι τυχαιο αλλανομιζω πως καταλαβε οτι δεν ειμασταν καλα και γιαυτο ηταν πεσμενος....

Να κανω αλλη μια ερωτηση (αλλα οχι τελευταια)
Με το λοφιο του δηλωνει κατι? Δηλαδη οταν το σηκωνει....

----------


## Mits_Pits

Γεια σου Αλεξη!
Να σου ζησει ο νεος φιλος!!!
Ακομα ενα κοκατιλομπαμπας στην παρεα (να δω εγω ποτε θα γινω....)
Το λοφιο ειναι μια απο τις βασικες ενδειξεις για τη διαθεση του ζωου!

Παιδια μηπως εχουμε καποιο σχετικο topic με το λοφιο και τη σταση του σωματος????

----------


## mitsman

Οτι φρουτο λαχανικο θα του βαλεις θα το πλυνεις και θα το στεγνωσεις ακομη καλυτερα!!

Για την σταση του σωματος των παπαγαλων θα διαβασεις αυτο το εκληκτικο αρθρο... θα σε βοηθησει να καταλαβεις πολλα  
*Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.*Οποτε ειναι αγορακι αφου κελαιδουσε και πρεπει να του βγαλεις ενα ονοματακι....

----------


## serafeim

o mitsman με καλυψε με τις τροφες.... ααα μην ξεχασουμε χαχα κατι πολυ λογικο αν γινει....αμα δεν σου τρωει λαχανικα και οτιδιποτε αλλο εκτος σπορους δοκιμαζε συνεχεια καποια στιγμη απο περιεργεια μονο και μονο θα δοκιμασει και εκει θα καταλαβει οτι ειναι πεντανοστιμο και θα το ζηταει συνεχεια!!
περιμενουμε ονοματου αγορινα !!  :Happy:

----------


## Alexis

Του ετριψα λιγο καροτο και του το εβαλα σε ενα προχειρο πλαστικο πιατακι στο πατωμα (δεν εχω παρει ακομα σωστες θηκες) αλλα δεν το εχει δοκιμασει... την  πρωτη μερα του εβαλα λιγο δροσερο μαρουλι το απο το οποιο εριξε μερικες δαγκωνιες, ελπιζω σημερα να καταφερω να παω σε ενα μαγαζι και να παρω 2-3 πραγματακι για το φαγητο του και κανενα παιχνιδακι!!!

Το κακο με το κλουβι ειναι πως εχει καθετα καγκελα και απο οτι διαβασα (και βλεπω) του αρεσει να σκαρφαλωνει, κατι θα κανουμε και με αυτο...

Για να του βγαλω ονομα πρεπει να τον ακουσω να κελαιδαει πραγματικα... γιατι μεχρι στιγμη δεν τον εχω ακουσει να κανει κατι παραπανω απο 1-2 ηχους, και γιαυτο θα του δωσω ενα χρονο προσαρμογης (αληθεια ποσο λετε?), μεχρι τοτε θα ειναι ο "Ομορφος"

Εχει πλακα πως οταν βαζω το χερι μου μεσα ο Ομορφος δεν πεταει σαν τρελος (οπως καποια καναρινακια-καρδερινες) που ειχα παλιοτερα... αλλα τρεχει και σκαρφαλωνει τερμα επαννω στο κλουβι και καθετε σαν νυχτεριδα αναποδα!!!

Προς το παρον οταν εχω χρονο (περιμενω να γινει η μερα 30 ωρες....) διαβαζω το "*Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου"* και κατα διαστηματα θα σας ζαλιζω και την συμπεριφορα του αλλα και της ερωτησεις μου!!!

Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας και την ζεστασια που νιοθω εδω μεσα!

----------


## marlene

*Καλώς ήρθες, Αλέξη....!!!!! Ξεκίνα το διάβασμα ανά ενότητα στους παπαγάλους και σύντομα οι περισσότερες απορίες σου θα έχουν λυθεί!!! 

Για παιχνιδάκι μπορείς εύκολα να του φτιάξεις κάτι απλό με καλαμάκια, τρελαίνονται για αυτά....!!!! Δες τον κοκατίλο του Άγγελου εδώ

*

*

Κάτι μου λέει ότι σε καμία δεκαριά μέρες, ο μικρούλης σου θα είναι άλλο πουλάκι.....!!!!!*

----------


## Alexis

Σημερα του πηρα θηκουλες, κατι παιχνιδακια με κουδουνακια, κατι ξυλαρακια για να του φτιαξω καθετα σημεια για να σκαρφαλωνει και του βραζω ενα αυγο για κολατσιο....

Ερωτηση....
Μπορει να ακουγεται βασανισμος αλλα πραγματικα αν βρεθει εστω και ενας να πει ΟΧΙ δεν θα το κανω... 
Για να τον κανω να φαει και διαφορα λαχανικα, φρουτα τι θα λεγατε αν του εβγαζα της ταιστρες που εχει το φαγητο που τρωει τωρα?
Ο σκοπος μου ειναι να δει πως και αυτα τρωγονται, και οταν φαει εστω μια φορα θα ξανα βαλω της ταιστρες στην θεση τους... αν παλι δεν φαει παλι θα της βαλω!!! Απλα τωρα τρωει μονο απο εκει και δεν παει ουτε να μυρισει τα αλλα που του βαζω (καροτο, μαρουλι προς το παρον)

----------


## vicky_ath

Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να μην το κάνεις! Υπάρχουν άλλες λύσεις για να δει τα νέα τρόφιμα δελεαστικά!

Τα κοκατίλ στη φύση, ζούνε σε μεγάλα σμήνη. Εκεί όταν συναντήσουν ένα νέο τρόφιμο θα δούνε αν τα άλλα μέλη του σμήνους το τρώνε κ έπειτα θα το δοκιμάσουν.
Αυτό κάνουμε κ οι περισσότεροι με τα δικά μας πουλάκια! Τρώμε μπροστά τους μία τροφή για να βεβαιωθούν πως δε μας βλάπτει κ έπειτα τη δίνουμε κ σε εκείνα!
Φυσικά μπορεί να μην τη δοκιμάσει με την πρώτη κ να χρειαστούν αρκετές επαναλήψεις κ υπομονή! 

Μερικά τρόφιμα που αγαπούν πολύ τα δικά μου κοκατιλάκια κ έχεις πολλές πιθανότητες να καταφέρεις κ το δικό σου να τα φάει εύκολα είναι το καλαμπόκι, το μπρόκολο κ η γλυστρίδα!

----------


## Alexis

Οκ! Αρα το ξεχναω...

Δηλαδω τωρα που θα του βαλω ενα βραστο αυγο λες να φαω το μισο μπροστα του και μετα να τοο βαλω στην θηκουλα?

Κατι αλλο... υπαρχουν τιποτα ηχογραφησεις να του βαλω να ακουει ή μεσω youtube? οταν βλεπω βιντεακια με "ξαδερφακια" του παρατηρω πως ψαχνετε!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Γεια σου και απο εμενα Αλεξη!!!!Καλως ορισες....

Οσο αναφορα τα τροφιμα και γενικοτερα την διατροφη του κοκατιλ με καλυψαν απολυτος τα παιδια!!!  :Happy: 

Τωρα λιγο να κοιταξουμε το χωρο διαμωνης και τα αξεσουαρ....  :Happy: 

Το κλουβι απαγορευετε να ειναι στρογγυλο......

Το ιδανικο κλουβι για τα κοκατιλ ειναι σε αυτες τις διαστασεις....
*Cockatiels                                 50.5Χ50.8Χ60.9cm                     /  1.27 cm  έως  1.5875 cm*

Αλλα ισχυει...

*ΟΣΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ...!!!*

Επισης,να εχει τουλαχιστον μια μερια με οριζοντια καγκελα!


Μπορεις να δεις αρκετες πληροφοριες για το κλουβι και τις πατηθρες των παπαγαλων εδω!

Επισης μπορεις να μην αγορασεις αλλα να φτιαξεις δικα σου παιχνιδια...

 Εδω μπορεις να δεις πως φτιαχνονται!!!  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

> Κατι αλλο... υπαρχουν τιποτα ηχογραφησεις να του βαλω να ακουει ή μεσω youtube? οταν βλεπω βιντεακια με "ξαδερφακια" του παρατηρω πως ψαχνετε!!!


Φυσικά! Γράψε cockatiel στο youtube κ θα βρεις άπειρα βιντεάκια!

----------


## Alexis

Τελικα του την εκανα κατα το μισο.... δηλαδη, Αντι να του βγαλω και της 2 ταιστρες του εβγαλα μονο την μια και αφησα αυτη που ηταν διπλα στο αυγο! το αποτελεσμα ειναι πως την ωρα που ετρωγε την τροφη του εβγαζε το κεφαλι του, κοιτουσε το αυγο αλλα μετα ξανα ετρωγε απο τους σπορους, ωσπου καποια στιγμη εριξε μερικες τσιμπιες μπροστα μου απο το αυγο και μετα ειδα πως εφαγε ακομα λιγο!!!

Αυτα τα νεα μας!!!

----------


## mitsman

Μια χαρα Αλεξανδρε.. σιγα σιγα με επιμονη και επιμοη θα καταφερετε θαυματα!!!

----------


## vas

Αλέξανδρε καταρχην να σου ζησει,μη το παρακανεις πολυ με τα "ξαδερφακια" του,που και που ειναι ενταξει ομως οχι πολυ συχνα,μπορει να πιστευει πως υπαρχει και αλλο κοκατιλ στο σπιτι και να το ψαχνει και αυτο δεν ειναι πολυ καλο για την ψυχολογια του

----------


## Alexis

Εδω ειμαστε παλι!

Σημερα αν ολα πανε καλα θα ειμαι σπιτι και θα δωσω λιγο παταπανω χρονο στον Ομορφο,
Εχτες ειχα παει σε ενα Pet Shop που δουλευει ενας φιλος που εχει πραγματικη σχεση με τα ζωα... (φιδια, σκυλους, ινκουανα, παπαγαλους, καναρινια) και δεν ειναι ενας απλος υπαλληλος.
Ειχε στην κατοχη του μια Ροζελα (αν το λεω καλα) και 2 κακατιλ, ειδικα στο ενα κοκατιλ που δεν πλησιαζε του εκανε καποια τρικ, οπως του εβγαζε την τροφη και την αλλη μερα του εδεινε απο το χερι του, και αυτο "αναγκασε" το κοκατιλ να γινει πιο φιλικο μαζι του!
Μετα για να δεχτει καποιες τροφες του εβαζε ΜΟΝΟ αυτες και εβγαζε την βασικη του, αλλα οχι για μερες... για ωρες το εκανε.

Το τελευταιο το εκανα και εγω εχτες, μου εδωσε μια τροφη με αυγο και αφησα μονο αυτη για κανα 12 ωρο, σημερα το πρωι ειδα πως ειχε φαει αρκετο! 
Φυσικα δεν θα τον αφησω ετσι... θα του βαλω κανονικα την τροφη του, αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες σκοπευω να του αφηνω για καποιες ωρες μονο λιχουδιες για να της μαθει...

Τωρα απο την αλλη εχτες ηρθαμε πιο κοντα με τον μικρο... βασικα οταν του μιλαω ανοιγω το κλουβι για να τον βλεπω στα ματια χωρις "καγκελα", και με αφησε εχτες να του χαιδεψω το κεφαλι... δηλαδη βαζω το χερι μου, ανοιγει το στομα του σε συνδιασμο με μια μικρη κραυγη και με αφηνει να του χαιδεψω το κεφαλακι του 4-5 φορες μεχρι να παει να με τσιμπησει, και μετα αυτο το επαναλαμβανω για αρκετες φορες.

Αυτα τα νεα μας...

Αν ολα πανε καλα σημερα θα τον βγαλω  καμια φωτο και θα τον κανω παρουσιαση σε αναλογο νημα στο οποιο θα μου δινεται της συμβουλες που ζηταω!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Ολα πανε μια χαρα απ οτι διαβαζω!!!
Αντε τι περιμενεις???
Βγαλε φωτος!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## damoglis

Αλέξη καλώς ήρθες και από μένα δοστου λίγο χρόνο και μην βιάζεσαι
Όσο για τα παιχνίδια έχω καμπόσα αν σε ενδιαφέρουν γιατί είχαπιο παλιά ένα κοκατιλ
Αν σε βολεύει μένω μεταμορφώσει για να στα δώσω

----------


## Alexis

Καλημερα! 
Δεν χαθηκα... απλα θελει χρονο η κυρια... γιατι οπως το βλεπω κυρια ειναι!

Το οτι παιζω με την μυτη της ειναι καλο ή κακο??? Αυτη φυσικα βγαζει μια κραυγη αμυνας αλλα εγω εκει προσπαθω να την χαιδευω στην μυτη και αν με αφηνει χαιδευω και το κκεφαλακι της!

----------


## vikitaspaw

καλο ειναι γενικα αν σ αφηνει να την αγγιζεις. Μην ανησυχεις πιεσε την κ λιγο...απο μονη της αν την αφησεις να ερθει...ζητω που καηκαμε. Εντος οριων βεβαια το ζορι αλλα να επιδιωκεις συχνα την σωματικη επαφη μαζι της οσο κ αν δεν το θελει κ σιγα σιγα θα συνηθισει!
καλη επιτυχια!

----------

